# Atomos fríos hacen visibles los campos de microondas



## asherar (Ago 11, 2010)

Traducido de RF-Globalnet
*La técnica de imagen de átomos fríos hace visible los campos de microondas*
04 de agosto 2010


Usando nubes de átomos ultrafríos el equipo de científicos MPQ-LMU hace visible 
los campos de microondas.

Las microondas son una parte esencial de la moderna tecnología de comunicaciones. 
Los teléfonos móviles y ordenadores portátiles, por ejemplo, están equipadas con 
circuitos integrados de microondas para la comunicación inalámbrica. Las técnicas 
sofisticadas para la medición y caracterización de los campos de microondas son una 
herramienta esencial para el desarrollo de dichos circuitos. Una nueva técnica 
desarrollada por un grupo de científicos liderados por los profesores Theodor W. 
Hänsch (Instituto Max Planck de Óptica Cuántica y la Ludwig-Maximilians-Universität 
de Munich (LMU)) y el Prof. Philipp Treutlein (Universidad de Basilea), permite la 
visualización directa y completa de imágenes de campos de microondas con alta 
resolución espacial. En esta técnica, las nubes de átomos ultrafríos sirven como 
sensores para el campo de microondas. La técnica se describe en el artículo de 
portada de la edición actual de Applied Physics Letters (Phys. appl.. Lett. 97, 
051101, (2010)).

La comunicación moderna inalámbrica se basa en la transmisión de información por 
medio de ondas de radio y microondas. Los circuitos integrados para microondas en 
dispositivos como teléfonos móviles y ordenadores portátiles decodifican y procesan 
esta información. Las simulaciones por ordenador juegan un papel importante en el 
desarrollo de estos circuitos. Sin embargo, debido al gran número de componentes en 
los modernos circuitos integrados, tales simulaciones tienen que recurrir a 
aproximaciones y no siempre son confiables. Por lo tanto, las mediciones son 
necesarias para probar los circuitos y para verificar su rendimiento.

Para permitir una inspección de la eficiencia y mejora específica, idealmente sería 
importante medir todos los componentes del campo de microondas directamente con 
una resolución espacial muy alta. En las técnicas existentes para medir los campos de 
microondas, la distribución del campo tiene que ser escaneada, punto por punto, por 
lo que este tipo de adquisición de datos es lenta. Por otra parte, la mayoría de las 
técnicas sólo permiten una medición de las amplitudes, pero no de las fases del campo 
de microondas. Por otra parte, el cabezal de la sonda macroscópica usada para la 
medición puede distorsionar el campo de microondas dando un resultando con resolución 
espacial pobre. 

Los científicos del Instituto Max Planck de Óptica Cuántica, en Munich y la Universidad 
LMU de Basilea han demostrado una nueva técnica para la proyección de imagen de campos 
magnéticos de microondas. Como campo de sensores de microondas, utilizan unas pequeñas 
nubes de átomos ultrafríos que se han enfriado por láser a una temperatura de unas 
pocas millonésimas de grado sobre el cero absoluto. A estas temperaturas, los átomos 
obedecen las leyes de la física cuántica. Su estados cuánticos son muy sensibles a los 
campos electromagnéticos aplicadas externamente, lo que los hace ideales sensores. 
Para la medición, los átomos se colocan en el lugar deseado sobre el circuito de 
microondas con la ayuda de los campos magnéticos estáticos, y posteriormente se 
enciende el campo de microondas. 

"El estado interno de los átomos cambia si un campo de microondas se aplica", explica 
Pascal Böhi, que co-desarrolló la técnica como parte de una tesis doctoral. "Podemos 
tomar magen de este cambio de estado interno con una cámara CCD con alta resolución 
espacial. Cuanto más fuerte sea el campo de microondas en una posición determinada, 
más rápida será la tasa de cambio que observamos." Una característica única del nuevo 
método es que no requiere analizar el campo de microondas punto por punto. Por el contrario, 
una imagen bidimensional completa de un componente del campo de microondas 
se pueden grabar en una sola vez. Esto aumenta la velocidad de adquisición de datos 
dramáticamente. Además, la técnica permite, no sólo una reconstrucción de las 
amplitudes, sino también de las fases de los componentes de microondas sobre el terreno. 
Como los átomos son objetos verdaderamente microscópicos, no distorsionan el circuito 
de microondas que se caracteriza, en contraste con sondas inalámbricas macroscópicas. 
El nuevo método funciona para diferentes frecuencias en la gama de gigahercios.

"Hemos demostrado con éxito la nueva técnica en nuestro laboratorio. Naturalmente, es 
necesario seguir desarrollándolo antes de que pueda ser utilizado en aplicaciones 
comerciales", dice Philipp Treutlein, el líder del proyecto. Sin embargo, una 
configuración muy compacta y portátil para los experimentos con átomos ultrafríos fue 
construida recientemente y podría ser de interés para dichas aplicaciones. El propio 
programa de instalación está a temperatura ambiente pero los átomos atrapados en el 
interior se enfrían en unos pocos segundos con la ayuda de luz láser. Los componentes 
clave de estos sistemas ya están disponibles comercialmente. Debido al potencial para 
las aplicaciones, los investigadores han presentado una solicitud de patente que 
describe la nueva técnica. 

FUENTE: Instituto Max Planck de Óptica Cuántica


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 12, 2010)

Muy interesante Alejandro

Ahora al margen, yo se que la luz esta formada por fotones, pero la luz es una onda electromagnetica..
Ahora cuando las antenas de micro ondas o como fuese que se van a llamar, se acerquen o lleguen a la frecuencia de la luz, se veran las ondas como rayos de luz o como luminicencia a simple vista, me refiero sin aparatos????

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Ago 13, 2010)

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> ...
> Ahora cuando las antenas de micro ondas o como fuese que se van a llamar, se acerquen o lleguen a la frecuencia de la luz, se veran las ondas como rayos de luz o como luminicencia a simple vista, me refiero sin aparatos????
> 
> Saludos



Es algo de SciFi, pero si hubiera un generador electro-magnético "de rango 
completo" y le fueras girando una perilla para variar la frecuencia, pasaría eso 
que decís. Al llegar al rango visible empezaría a brillar. 
Sólo que eso no se puede porque son dos rangos demasiado distintos, y los 
osciladores que generan la radiación EM se basan en procesos diferentes. 
Las microondas tienen longitudes de onda entre metros y mm, y la generan 
osciladores eléctricos (y algunos pulsares), mientras que la luz visible anda 
en los micrones, y los osciladores que la generan son directamente los átomos. 
Para generar luz con circuitos necesitarías antenas del tamaño de los átomos. 

No sé si era eso a lo que te referías.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 13, 2010)

hola alejandro, pones en el titulo 
"hace visible" .
imagino que como cuando ponemso particulas imantadas en un papel para poder visualizar el campo magnetico de un iman .
pero me quede con las ganas de un enlace de IMAGENES. 
no se si en donde viste ese tema habia .

un saludo amigo


----------



## asherar (Ago 13, 2010)

Antes del título, donde dice: 

Traducido de RF-Globalnet

está el enlace al artículo original. Ahí hay unas pocas fotos. 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 13, 2010)

gracie alejandro, vos sabes que yo solo miro las figuritas......no leo el texto.

igual , hay pocas fotos , daba la impresion que uno disfrutaria algo mas de imagenes para poder deducir o comprender el tma de las microondas inducidas por campos FEMRI o el proceso de transconductancia remanente  (que estoy investigando ) , me hubiese venido bien imagenes que son mas claras para deducir el camino y las influencias de el medio, hasta esperaba eso: alguna datasheet con curvas en funcion de el medio , energia, frecuencia, etc.

pero bueno, seguire buscando .
gracias.


----------

